# Paracas, Peru, and Surrounding Areas



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Began a series on our visit to Paracas, Peru, and surrounding areas with today's _Pleasantly Puttering Around Paracas -- Part 1_. A couple of sample photos from today:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some sample shots from today's blog post _Pleasantly Puttering Around Paracas - Part 2_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

First one is interesting. Is it "just" art, or does it have some more mundane purpose?


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

It's a monument to Argentine General José de San Martin.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples for today's _Fun Photo Friday - Paracas, Peru_:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

may i post my paracas beach picture?


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

telracs said:


> may i post my paracas beach picture?


By all means. I don't want to limit postings in _any_ of the threads I create-this forum is for everyone with an interest in photography. I'm sure everyone would _love_ to see your Paracas photos.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

arrgh, not letting me copy it....
will try from home.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _El Candelabro - The Candelabra_:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

paracas beach


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Very good, Scarlet.  So glad you finally got it posted.  Any more?


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A sample or two from today's blog post _Boating to Ballestas_:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

unfortunately, i left my camera on the bus when we did the boat ride off of paracas, so not too many of there.  I do have machu pichu....


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Passing Paracas Peninsula_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's blog post _Islas Ballestas, Galapagos on the Cheap - Part 1_:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sorry, having been to both ballestas and galapagos, there is no comparison....


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh, I'm sure of that, Scarlet.  The whole "Poor Man's Galapagos" sounds like pure hype right out of the box.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Islas Ballestas, Galapagos on the Cheap - Part 2_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A sample from the shots posted in yesterday's _Fun Photo Friday - Ballestos Favorites Part 1_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A sample shot or two from today's _Islas Ballestas, Galapagos on the Cheap - Part 3_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples of the photos posted in today's _Islas Ballestas, Galapagos on the Cheap - Part 4_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Ballestos Favorites Part 2_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples of the shots posted in today's _Islas Ballestas, Galápagos on the Cheap - Part 5_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's post _Islas Ballestas, Galapagos on the Cheap - Part 6_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A sample photo from the ones posted in today's _Fun Photo Friday - Ballestos Favorites Part 3_:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Got any more, Scarlet?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> Got any more, Scarlet?


yup... more will be coming.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Great.  Looking forward to them.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------

